
Fractals in Clojure: Buddhabrot Fractal - llambda
http://nakkaya.com/2009/10/04/fractals-in-clojure-buddhabrot-fractal/
======
gort
If I recall correctly (it's been a while), the normal Mandelbrot works by
treating each pixel as a complex number and seeing if it escapes to infinity
or not when iterated through some formula... the Buddhabrot however plots
which values are landed on as numbers are iterated...

An interesting alternative I tried some years ago is to draw lines for each
iteration instead, between where it started and where it ends, leading to the
following result:

<http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/583/pathsoftravel5.png>

(I have some C code lying around if anyone's interested.)

~~~
zeratul
Very interesting. Are you into chaos theory? Some day I would like to
investigate if behavior on HN, say average score on the front page over time,
lies on a strange attractor or not.

------
buster
Haha... best thing is the name.. "Buddhabrot".. Still laughing!

To explain: "Butterbrot" is german for a slice of bread with butter.. spelling
is nearly the same as "buddhabrot"

~~~
pflanze
I think you mean the pronunciation; it is basically the same as how some
Germans say it (or sometimes? actually I don't know whether it's regionally or
what, as I'm from Switzerland where you don't hear it pronounced that way).

~~~
buster
Uhm, yes, pronounciation of course

------
amjith
Is anyone else seeing an image of fractal on that page? I don't see one.

------
jebberjeb
No matter how many times I see fractals visualized, they never cease to amaze
me.

~~~
jrockway
Jonathan Coulton said it best: "Infinite complexity can be described by simple
rules."

